# How do they do it??????????????



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How do you lose a 600 lb box. My new lathe is lost in shipment. Was supposed to be delivered today but is not at the terminal. It was on the manifest of the truck that delivered to the terminal but no lathe. The terminal manager is trying to find it. He has no ideal when it will get here. I am hot:hairout:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're beginning to feel like I do about my A/C...Nuthin' but run-around answers. Wish to God I had just chopped a hole in the brick and stuck a window unit in .. 

"Service Industries "....Blllaaaaahhhh !!!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I hope they didn't use dhl. I had a shipment from someone and it's still missing...been a few months and I don't expect it to ever arrive.

You sure have had problems with everything...lathes arriving, parts and when they do arrive they break. Might be time to call them on the phone, give them a chewing, then shop around.

I hope they find it quick.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is the new one Bill. I have chewed the terminal mangers butt out real good but it didn't get the lathe here. Jet is going to start checking from there end too.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you are hot - go int the shop and cool down. I bet youcould hang meat in there


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok talked to them again now it seems the lathe was never loaded at the Jet warehouse. But the paper work was showing it to be on the truck. They think it has gone out the backdoor somewhere. But don't know for sure so I am up popo creek till they get it all figured out.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd tell them to figure it out on their time and to get you another lathe shipped out *now!*

(then when 2 show up - you can give the other one to me)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Este-Express just called and told me my "motorcycle" would be delivered by 11 AM.:spineyes: They wanted directions to my house.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Biker Bob the Woodman


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Este-Express just called and told me *my "motorcycle" would be delivered by 11 AM.*:spineyes: They wanted directions to my house.


---------------------

Now. THAT'S funny....don't care who you are....

Sorry, Bobby....just started my day off with a smile..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

But how are you going to chuck wood on the new motorcycle???? Good luck with the new 'whatever you get'! Keep us posted....gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

IT IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and its not a motorcycle!!!!!!!!!

Sure is pretty. Now I got to unpack it and put it together.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I love a story with a happy ending. LOL


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> IT IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and its not a motorcycle!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sure is pretty. Now I got to unpack it and put it together.


Sweeet! You will have to take a "new and improved" shop pic for us when your done.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

600 pounds? What Jet are you gettin. Sounds quite big. Congrats.


----------

